# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تغییر رشته

## arash9

سلام من دندون پزشکی دوست ندارم 
ولی تو انتخابام دندون زدم به امید تغییر
رشته حالا میخوام ببینم اگه دانشگاه 
شاهد تهران قبول بشم امکان تغییر رشته
به پزشکی دارم؟

----------


## meysam98

بستگی به کارنامه سبز شما خواهد داشت.

----------


## nani87

امکان تغییر رشته توی رشته های پردیس یک دانشگاه وجود داره؟

----------


## nani87

میشه با توجه به کارنامه سبز و رشته های بعدی که قبول شدیم مثلا از رشته روزانه به پردیس تغییر رشته داد؟

----------


## meysam98

> میشه با توجه به کارنامه سبز و رشته های بعدی که قبول شدیم مثلا از رشته روزانه به پردیس تغییر رشته داد؟


بله

----------

